# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Did anyone back more than 1 of these?

## crusty's feet

Am I the only person here that backed 2 of these?  I think they are perfect gifts for friends and family, especially with the social features that they plan on having.

----------


## ImaginationProgress

I backed one, but I have a friend that is considering trying to get his school board to approve the purchase of 10 of these.  10 3D printers for $2490 certainly is a great price.  Same cost as if you were to buy one MakerBot replicator.

----------


## Yorke

I would have but I didn't realize you could get more than one, since I'm so used to Kickstarter and their rules on only being able to back a pledge once.

----------

